# building a pit



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

my old smokey finally burned thru after 10 yrs so decided to build my own. bought both pieces of pipe (20",24" 1/2" thickness) on craigs for $120. lost track of material cost with shutdown getting in the way but i think i have about $350 in it. some not so great progress pics, hope to finish within a month work allowing.


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

looking real good so far. How big is the opening from the fire box to the pit and how did you determine the size?


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

thanks, i looked at several pits and just eyeballed mine.


----------



## shorty70 (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice job. Some hard work in it. Keep us posted, please


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Very nice!! that pit should last a while,judging by the thickness,keeps the heat well.Can't wait to see that baby done.:brew2:


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

thanks, im going to try and finish within a couple of weeks. ill keep the thread updated


----------



## Bohemio (Sep 13, 2006)

Looking good, bro! Is that a SS shelf? Are you going to counter balance the lid?


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

yes ss shelf, not sure if im going to use it though. lid is a little heavy, i want to balance with some 4" pipe. what do ppl typically use as filler?


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

Great job. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

txgunrunner said:


> yes ss shelf, not sure if im going to use it though. lid is a little heavy, i want to balance with some 4" pipe. what do ppl typically use as filler?


Sand. Cut the pipe to an appropriate length. Cut a filler hole for pouring in the sand & cap the ends. After you have the counterweight installed, pour in your sand & seal up the filler hole.

I'll be adding mine this fall... In the meantime I'm using garage door springs... ugly as he77, but it works. My lids weigh 100+ each.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Looks like its coming along nicely.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

WR, would sand not cause rust from the inside? I've heard of people using used motor oil in bumpers, but I'm not so sure about that. I'd try to think about a material less conducive to rusting.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Depends on the pipe...
 
A 4" drill pipe has a minimum .33" sidewall.

I have 5 1/2" drill pipe, which has a .415 inch sidewall (scrap from a previous job). Neither is going to rust out in the pit's lifetime.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

10-4.


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

put in a few hours on the pit yesterday. it was hotter than africa so i didnt get as much done as i wanted. did get the door on the firebox, drain valve, ti, stack damper and grating on grill and wood storage below the pit


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

Any progress lately. It is looking good!!


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

i should have some pics week after next when i get back from vacation. all left to do is end caps, chimmney, counterweights, shelf, grind and paint. thanks


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

got it all put together, just need to weld it out, grind and weld on the rack thats going to wrap around the firebox.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks like its coming along. Congrats!


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

thanks, any critique? what i shouldve done? my friend thinks the counter weights sits too high


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Looks great.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

txgunrunner said:


> thanks, any critique? what i shouldve done? my friend thinks the counter weights sits too high


Simple fix. Just heat and put a bend in the two pipes. Looks great. :cheers:


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

well finally finished it! work, vacation, kid sports and other priorities kept getting in the way. all together i have about $500 in it and very pleased with it. my dad helped me weld it out said it should last a lifetime...should atleast last mine maybe another if taken care of. ive used it twice so far and havent found any complaints, it holds temp steady for a long time and drafts real good. the longhorn im going to paint like the lonestar flag later this week.








































































firebox door spots are grass clippings


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

in the original post i said old smokey burned thru, i meant to say new braunfels.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

nice off-set.
you're gonna wanna grill steaks sometime and unless you have a separate grill somewhere else, good call on the door to the big chamber... but ya gotta clean out them ashes after... religiously, or you'll be fixing rust.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

dude thats a bad *** pit. good job.


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

the door to main chamber is exactly for grilling. i ran out of material but im going to make a grating to hold charcoal/chips and slide in the opening. i have a smoker and a grill all in one


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

txgunrunner said:


> the door to main chamber is exactly for grilling. i ran out of material but im going to make a grating to hold charcoal/chips and slide in the opening. i have a smoker and a grill all in one


Great job!! Wish I knew how to weld!!


----------

